# Regenhose reparieren



## Ede (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal seine Regenhose repariert? Tipps?
Gibt es evtl. spezielle "Flicken" oder ähnliches?

Gruß Ede

P.S. Ja die Suchfunktion habe ich schon probiert - ohne passendes Ergebnis


----------



## manne (6. Dezember 2011)

Ede schrieb:


> P.S. Ja die Suchfunktion habe ich schon probiert - ohne passendes Ergebnis



Schon klar - Loch in Funktionsbekleidung - von einem derart außergewöhnlichen Fall hab ich noch nie etwas gehört. Da findet man einfach nix, musst du wohl oder übel den steinigen Weg der Ersterkundung gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (6. Dezember 2011)

Was für ein Material? Gore...
Schlauchboot-Reparatur-Material soll evtl. was taugen? 
?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Flickzeug-Pl...ielzeug_Outdoor_Spielzeug&hash=item564666a92d
oder im Triathlon-/Taucheranzug-Bereich nach Neoprenanzug-Reperatursätze schauen?


----------



## shylock (6. Dezember 2011)

http://www.xtend-adventure.com/zelte/zeltzubehoer/6368/mcnett-seam-grip-kombipack?p=google_base


...hilft bei fast allen Stoffen.

@santakruzzifix:  ...das sieht aus wie PVC Kleber(Dein Planschbeckenflickset)?!


----------



## santakruzzifix (6. Dezember 2011)

shylock schrieb:


> ...hilft bei fast allen Stoffen.
> 
> @santakruzzifix:  ...das sieht aus wie PVC Kleber(Dein Planschbeckenflickset)?!



Planschbeckenflickset
dieses xtend-adventure merke ich mir mal.


----------



## fuertherbse (6. Dezember 2011)

Pritt und Alditüte


----------



## fissenid (7. Dezember 2011)

HallO!

ich habe meine Windweste und meine Regenhose geklebt.
Spezialkleber und "Flicken" zum aufkleben. Sowas sollte jeder Outdoorladen dahaben!
Oder einschicken und machen lassen!

Ich habe sowas benutzt,.,... [ame="http://www.amazon.de/McNett-Gore-Tex-Repair-Kit-Farbe/dp/B0026LLDZW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1323238491&sr=8-2"]http://www.amazon.de/McNett-Gore-Tex-Repair-Kit-Farbe/dp/B0026LLDZW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1323238491&sr=8-2[/ame]


----------



## Ede (7. Dezember 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> ich habe meine Windweste und meine Regenhose geklebt.
> Spezialkleber und "Flicken" zum aufkleben. Sowas sollte jeder Outdoorladen dahaben!
> ...



Danke !


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich habe letztes Jahr meine Löffler Colibri zerissen
Dann habe ich mit Löffler kontakt aufgenommen.
Ich habe sie dann zu Löffler geschickt, die haben die Jacke professionel geflickt und neu imprägniert und das alles für 000000000 Euro

Top Service

Spezielles Flickmaterial gibt es auch - einfach mal googeln


----------

